# [SOLVED] asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have researched a good amount on my problem and came to a conclusion. 

Firstly, here are my specs:

Asus a8n sli deluxe mobo
new castle 3800+ cpu
2x1gb crucial ballistix memory
WD raptor 10k 74gb
OCZ 700w gamestream PSU

Everything seems to be working alright except the compatibility with the memory and mobo.

I have heard that you have to change the timing on these ram to run smoother for the system.

My question is, anyone who owns the crucial ballistix memory and asus a8n sli deluxe motherboard, do you know a good timing setting i should use and also how would i go about changing it in bios?

Thanks~


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Howdy kisarci.. The Ballistix series is pretty good with all moobo's as it is crucial..

You might want to do a BIOS update to get it to work without messing with the ram timings..Would be easier.. 

Download cpuid below and take a screen shot of what your ram timings are now..This way if you do not want to do a BIOS update we can go further..

See my screenshot as to where to get the readings..

http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I am pretty sure i have the most recent bios. i







have RMA'd this mobo fairly recently and have ordered a new bios chip evne more recently through ASUS and popped that in.

heres what cpuid reads


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

i'm just wondering for those who have this mobo and memory what you set your timing to.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I'm running the board, but I have Kingston RAM. You're timings are pretty standard, and could probably be tightened up with that RAM. Could you post a screenie of the SPD in CPU-Z? Your RAM in speed is running at PC2700 just curious as to what is rated for.

What are the issues that you are having with your PC?


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I agree Mattlock... Just a guess but if it is a newer build and is socket AM2 the ram should be pc400...And it is showing it as DDR ram so you should have a higher mgh reading.

How many Ram slots do you have? I would try putting one of the ram sticks in a different (one to the right) slot..this may help or change everything

Edit: And just dawned on me.. *You should never ever have to change the timings of your ram just to have it work on your mobo*..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Hello




I was running your motherboard and ballastix memory only a few months ago



I always bump the vdimm to 2.75 (thats still within warranty too)

I am also going to assume you are going to tell us you are running four sticks of ram ????? is that why your ram frequency is low @ 160mhz when it should or could be 200 mhz or higher ??????

unless your sticks are PC2700 ????? but I dont think so


yes; we can help you tweak your timings, but first we have to find out what you have and the SPD tab from CPU-Z will help us with that as *Mattlock* has suggested ray:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Hey guys, thanks for the inputs.

I have 2 sticks of 1gb pc400 crucial ram.
My systems is very unstable. I always need to mess with the memory switching into different slots for my computer to boot up. For more detailed info, i started a thread but never got resolved.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...system-hardware-parts-189682.html#post1133518

Sometimes i have to slip my sticks into 1,2 sots or 1,3 or 3,4, etc. its very random. I keep switching it even though ive tried it and it randomly works.

My bios also never is able to be saved.


----------



## diamondthree (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe is a socket 939 board, not socket AM2.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

'


ok; you have more going here than meets the eye at first glance. Please be patience and then we can get all your troubles solved


a) what bios revision are you now running ?


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

where can i find that information?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

bios revision is found on the motherboard tab of CPU-Z


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

thats weird as hell, I have sold at least a dozen A8n-Sli deluxe motherboards / they ALL had nforce 4 chipsets ????????


try getting us the system summary report from Everest Home Edition

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

maybe Belarc advisor will have the bios revision number 

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


or you could do it the old fashioned way and enter the bios / in the main page of the bios it will state your bios revision

I am now wondering if they didnt put the wrong bios in your board ?????


am researching this now ???


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Heres what belarc gave me






























the second and third pic overlap a little bit.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*










according to this is my ram riming 3-3-3-7 or 3-4-4-10


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

wheeeeew



I am relieved / everest reports your chipset as an nforce 4 :wink:


the memory timings are 3,3,3,7 for 200 mhz settings

and the other looser setting for 250 mhz operation

we must tweak your dismal 160 mhz setting 

but before we can head in that direction, must find out what your bios revision is now for SURE

please enter your bios at start up / look around on the main bios page you will find your bios number ????

we can proceed from there :wave:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Bios REV 1805 :wink:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=A8N-SLI Deluxe&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

i looked around for the revision number but couldnt find nethign like that.

should i dl and install what mattlock posted?


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

this is the only info i could find in bios

Phoenix - AwardBIOS cmos

or something like that


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*



kisarci said:


>





kisarci said:


> according to this is my ram timing 3-3-3-7 or 3-4-4-10


3-3-3-7 is your actual RAM timings. 3-4-4-10 is the rated RAM timings when running at a 250mhz FSB (DDR500).



kisarci said:


> i looked around for the revision number but couldnt find nethign like that.
> 
> should i dl and install what mattlock posted?


According to CPU-Z and Everest, you are running Rev 1805 now. 

CPU-Z

BIOS
Brand: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version: Asus A8N SL Deluxe ACPI BIOS REVISION 1805
Date: 09/29/2006

Everest

Bios Properties
System BIOS Date: 09/29/06
Video BIOS Date: 11/30/06
Award BIOS Type: Phoenix-AwardBIOS v6.00pg
Award BIOS Message: Asus A8N SL Deluxe ACPI BIOS REVISION 1805
DMI BIOS Version: Asus A8N SL Deluxe ACPI BIOS REVISION 1805

What happens when you try to save the BIOS changes?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

opps >>>>> sorry your bios listed (1805) is correct I thought that was an error after seeing cpu-z say you have nforce 2200  >>>> the last bios released I was aware of was 1016; thats why I thought the 1805 was an error >>>> my bad 


I would try downloading and installing this chipset package to see if we can get your bios saving kinks ironed out first / then we can tweak your timings and settings

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_win2k_6.86.html



if this doesnt cure your freaky bios / we can then try flashing back to 1016 which I know was a very stable bios >>>>> I think mattlock is still running that one ???? I was three months ago, when I sold my A8n-sli deluxe system


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I just tried installing that linderman and it didnt seem to do anything. Do you think i should just flash it back?


after i try to "save changes and exit" in bios, it resets like its suppose to but the PC just hangs. And when i hold the power button to turn it off, and then turn it back on, it still hangs. Basically, everytime i try to restart my system i HAVE to flip the switch on the back of the PSU so the whole mobo powers down then powers back up and then it works. (with several errors though such as this one) Whats really anoying is that my internal clock is being reset constantly too. The bios gets reset to default everytime i flip the switch in the back of the psu.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Hmm..It is now starting to sound like you have a bad CMOS battery...This is pretty cheap to fix as you just need to go to like Raido Shack or the likes and get a CMOS battery..

Either that or your BIOS ROM is bad? Hard to tell. But since the clock resets everytime that points to a bad battery


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Yes, I'm still running the 1016 BIOS and they are rock solid. As Geek said, it very well could be a bad battery. I've gotten RMA replacement boards before that had dead batteries. So I would suggest replacing that and if that don't cure the problem then flash back to the 1016 BIOS.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

yeah i have tried replacing the battery, got a cheap one from radio shack.

How do i downgrade the bios to an older version?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I "think" the only bios flashing method that will let you downgrade is Afudos


see your motherboard manual for the instructions of how to use it; if after reading the manual you have any difficulties; give us a shout and we can discuss the process


another option (and probally the best one) would be to buy another bios chip and extraction tool from these folks

http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html


let us know how you wish to proceed

what power supply / make and model are you using ?????


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Chapter 4 of the motherboard manual describes how to use the various methods of flashing the BIOS. 
I think the Windows method is the only one that won't allow backwards flashing. The other methods are all based on the award flash utility that Linderman referred to.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

could i buy one from asus?


i've never flashed a bios before and i really dont want to do it without being 100%sure


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I don't think ASUS would sell you a pre-programmed BIOS chip. Biosman can hook you up though.
http://www.biosman.com/extraction.html

I remember my 1st bios flash. Seems like ages ago. I too was reluctant, and at the time didn't have the Biosman safety net. I followed to instructions and all went. I've done countless bios flashes since then and have never had one fail. I've even went as far to as to flash 3rd party bios to an ECS board (to improve overclocking ability) and back to the original ECS bios.

I understand you concern, but the worst thing that could happen is you would have to order a chip from Biosman, or send yours in to have it reprogrammed. If you read the manual in chapter 4. With Crash Free Bios that the board has, you might even be able to reflash it yourself if something were to go wrong.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Oh alright, thanks for all the help.

I still have another concern. Ive researched a lot about this and ive heard that if the timings on a ram is "off" (because each memory is different with each mobo) then the system wont run stable; blue screens, random crashes, hanging.

My question is, right now i have it set as 3-3-3-7, do you guys know if i should try to change the timing on the ram? maybe thats what is causing a lot of my problems.

Again, any and all help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I would say dont change your timings as they should be fine, I would however bump up your vdimm (ram voltage) to 2.75; that did fix a couple of issues I had with your board a couple of times.

also increase your ram frequency to 200 instead of 166

I will post the whole she bang tonite for you the way mine was set-up


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

*OK * here go the bios settings I have used on many of my set-ups for the A8N-SLI deluxe with 2 x one gig sticks of DDR 400 crucial ballastix


enter the "Jumper Free Configuration" section of the bios

Set the following options:

Overclock Profile = manual

Overclock Options = Disable

CPU Frequency = 201

PCI Express Clock = 100 MHZ

DDR Voltage = 2.75 

CPU Multiplier = auto

CPU Voltage = auto

PCI Clock Syn = auto

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> now enter the "Advanced Bios Section"

DRAM Configuration

Hyper Transport Frequency = 4X

AMD Cool n Quiet = Disable

*now hit enter* on the DRAM Configuration ***********

Timing Mode = manual

Memclock Index = 400 mhz

CAS Latency = 3T

MIN RAS = 10T

RAS to CAS = 4T

Row Precharge = 4T

Row Cycle Time = 10T

Row Refresh = 12T

Read to Write = 4T

Write Recovery = 3T

1T / 2T Timings = 1T

S/W Dram = enable

H/W Dram = enable


dont forget to save and exit bios



keep us posted on your progress


after you make these changes give us your main tab and memory tab from CPU-Z :wave:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

just tried to do that~

unsuccessful. my bios just wont save any settings i change.

after i hit "save and exit", the computer seems to restart but there is no "beep" and it just hangs on a black screen.

After this, im forced to flip the switch on the psu again. After i restart doing this, on one of the first screens, it still tells me:

Your cmos has been reset to default
press f1 to continue or del to enter setup


and its just like a spinning cycle.

Does anybody have any idea why my computer would be doing this? is changing the bios chip the only way?

because when i have gotten this board RMA'd few months back, they just sent it back to me telling me there was no problem with it.

If i were to buy the new bios chip, the website is kind of confusing, im not sure where to order it and how much would it be?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

you can also buy a bios chip directly from asus for $15.00 plus shipping 


or try ebay >>>>> I have bought many of them there >>>> do a search for bios chip

http://cgi.ebay.com/Programmed-NEW-...oryZ1244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


simply be a successful bidder / then they will ask you for your motherboard make and model and revision number >>>> thats all :wink:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

alright, well, in conclusion, is it my bios chip thats messed up? is it "messed up" or not compatible?


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

and also, i dont have an ebay account.

can you talk me through biosman and how to get the right chip for me? im looking around but is very confusing....


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*



kisarci said:


> and also, i dont have an ebay account.
> 
> can you talk me through biosman and how to get the right chip for me? im looking around but is very confusing....


Follow the instructions in the link below. Your chip type is PLCC.

http://www.biosman.com/bios-replacement.htm

Here's the product/price list. The PLCC chip is $27 and the extraction tool is $10.
http://www.biosman.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PLST

Simply add the PLCC chip and an extraction tool to your basket then click checkout. Fill in the requested info. I would recommend having it programmed with Bios Rev 1016.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=A8N-SLI Deluxe&SLanguage=en-us

If you want to save yourself $37 try flashing the BIOS yourself. If it fails then order the replacement chip.

Linderman, do you have a link to the Asus replacement chip?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I have only sent emails to asus tech support and from their they have made the arrangements to sell me the bios chip


I agree with Mattlock; try flashing yoiur bios first (thats free) use the afudos method (bootable floppy disk) and install revision 1016


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*



linderman said:


> I have only sent emails to asus tech support and from their they have made the arrangements to sell me the bios chip
> 
> 
> I agree with Mattlock; try flashing yoiur bios first (thats free) use the afudos method (bootable floppy disk) and install revision 1016


Thanks Joe, that's good info to have.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

oh i also forgot to mention about the memory slots. i currently have the 2 sticks in slots 3 and 4. if i try to put it in any other combination from the 4 slots, it gives the long beep followed by 2 short beeps post error, which is memory problems.

it will only work on slots 3 and 4 and thats if it is lucky. i would have to keep turning it on and off until it randomly would boot up.

I really hope the bios 1016 will solve these problems.. ive had so many problems like this and its been almost a year now.

thanks so much for all the help~


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

ok actually i just ordered a new bios chip revision 1016 directly from asus. i called them up and they said they can send out whatever version i need. It was only 15 bucks. not too bad.

Alright, well, ill let you guys know what happens when i get it and pop it in. HOPEFULLY all will work out.

also a quick question, i dont have that extractor tool to remove the bios chip, but is there any common household items i can use in place of that?

thanks again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

yes you can use some rather heavy paper clips and bend small "J" hooks on the end of them / us that to loosen the bios chip and keep working it at all four corners in rotation, they are held in rather stiffly, so you will have to work at removing it. pay close attention to which corner on the old bios chip has the squared off edge and what the location of the squared off edge is. thats an oriention mark, its VERY important to insert the new chip in the proper alignment!


keep us posted


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

i am about to install the chip,

where should i position my memory? in which slots. does it matter?


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

ok just popped everything in....same problems. i got the revision 1016 and installed it fine but the same problem is occuring. i cannot even format to reinstall windows because the bios wont even save.

i am stumped =(


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

i just got off the phone with asus and they said the only thing they can do is RMA it again. Is there any other ideas or should i just go with the RMA


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

defective motherboard !


make sure to save your 1016 bios chip and RMA the board >>>>> sounds like they didnt fix crap last time.


thats why I turned to Gigabyte in the last two years.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

ok so after almost a month of waiting for the RMA, i guess the holiday season slowed things down, but yeah....they sent me a new motherboard but same problem..... i am honestly just stuck now.

Any chance it might be the memory?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I would certainly try some different sticks in your board if you have access to some ???? even if you can swap sticks with a friend that has a DDR400 system ??????

*
keep us posted with your challenge*


I have owned and sold many systems based on that board; *very solid *performer

you will enjoy it once you get it sorted


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

okay so i finally got some time to get some new ram. i got this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145575

ive read several reviews on there and they said i probably have to set the timings for it to work well.

If in fact that this new ram will solve my problem, does anyone know what to send the timings to on this asus a8n sli deluxe mobo.

Thx ~~

P.S : whew newegg is fast. i ordered it this morning and did free 3 days shipping and gave me a tracking number which is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow....i love newegg hah


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I ran the 512mb modules of XMS DDR400 on my A8N-SLI Deluxe and was very happy with them. They handle overclocking pretty well (260mhz fsb or DDR520), and still running strong. (just in other systems :wink: ) 

The timings are easy to set manually. If I remember correctly, it's under "Advanced" and "Jumperfree Configuration" in Bios. If you need to set them manually POST back for a walk through, or look in the motherboard manual.

Keep us posted. :wave:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

wow. this new ram is amazing. I popped it in and first try with no problems, just blazed through loading windows and all is good!!!

FINALLYY!!!! 

Thank you everyone so much for all the help and input. Greatly appreciate it.

I'll let you guys know when i OC and what not because i heard this ram is incredibly amazing with OC'ing capabilities.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

that ram and that board are awesome overclockers


that 3800+ turns up pretty decent too! :wink:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

I think i spoke too soon. Everything is fixed but my system has random "freeze-ups" i think is because of the ram settings. I remember reading some reviews on newegg with people who have this motherboard saying they needed to change something in bios.

Does anybody know a step by step process on which to change settings to that would work better?

I am running windows vista ultimate 32

This is what i get right now~~










Thanks~


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

bump up your ram Vdimm to 2.75 thats still within warranty spec of yoru ram modules


then post how the system acts :wink:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

where in the bios settings can i change that? i looked around but couldnt find it. where exactly was it again?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

look around in the Dram settings / jumper free configuration


I will check your mobo manual in the morning .,,,,, right now I am headed to wrestle with my pillow :laugh:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

The Newegg reviews are referring to lowering the timings manually to get the advertised timings of 2-3-3-6. You don't want to make them any tighter than they currently are (3-3-3-8) until you are stable at the current timings. In fact, if plan to OC you might want to leave the timings 3-3-3-8 until you reach the OC level you are want, and then work on tightening your timings.

Now to set the vDimm enter the BIOS and go to "Advanced", then "Jumper Free Configuration". Go down to DDR Voltage and change it from Auto to 2.75v. If you can't change it then you have to change "Overclock Options" manual, you will then be able to change the DDR Voltage.

The options for changing the memory timings is found in "Advanced", "CPU Configuration", "DRAM Configuration".

On a side note, in the CPU Config menu you'll see "Hyper Transport Frequency" right under DRAM Config. When you decide to start overclocking you'll need to change that to 4x. If you drive the FSB over 250 you may need to drop it to 3x. Basically FSB x Hypertransport needs to equal close to 1000. I could do 260 with the 4x hypertransport, but not much more on my A8NSli-D.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

alright great i just set the vdimm to 2.75

thanks for all the help guys. ill let you guys know if i notice more crashes or other problems.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

thanks for the help *Mattlock* ray: very well written as usual >>>> the HT multiplier he mentioned is VERY important; I too ran mine A8-N SLI deluxe at HT=4X


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

My pleasure Linderman :wave:


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Hey just a quick question, i was thinking about upgrading my CPU. Ive been looking at the opteron 185 dual core. Just wondering what you guys think of it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

very good choice ray:


the 175 will overclock just as far as the 185 though so make sure you dont overspend on the 185

damn good choice though !


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

just ordered it on newegg for $239. Excited about this one, i hear its almost 3x faster than the current cpu i have in my system.

I think after this last upgrade, my system will last for another 3 yrs. Im feeling good about this after i finally fixed my memory problems. If anything, my last upgrade would be 2 more gigs of ram, but we'll see hehe.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

if you are using either 32 Vista then you dont want 4 gigs of memory 



stick to dual channel three gigs


2 x one gig sticks & 2 x 512gig sticks


----------



## RobTreasure (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Reading through this thread with interest as there are some elements similar to my issues. 

I notice Vdimm was in BIOS in this example but isn't on my BIOS, where can I find that in BIOS or do not all support that? I have all the timing settings and Voltage settings for CPU but thats it.

I ask, as Linderman suggested I bump up my Vdimm too ... and I can't :smile:

ASrock combo z board (at the minute!)

PS. sorry for hijacking the thread, good to read a similar success story.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

not all boards have Vdimm adjustments / some boards cant even adjust the fsb or cpu voltage / only the better boards that are focused for the overclocker has such settings.


OEM systems like Dell, gateway, HP, e-machines etc have none :4-thatsba


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

Also the term Vdimm is a generic term. It use to be a common term in the BIOS but these days it might be DDR Voltage, RAM voltage, etc. 

You'll need to look through the motherboard manual to see if the adjust is available, what it's called, and where to find it in the BIOS.

@ kisarci

That opty is a nice CPU. I'll think you'll be very pleased.


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*



linderman said:


> if you are using either 32 Vista then you dont want 4 gigs of memory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm really? is there any reason why, does it run very unstable?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

32 bit OS does not have enough memroy registers to run four gigs of memory



often times if you dont expereince incompatibility or instability then you could well supper reduced system performance


to may downsides to four gigs and no "UP" sides


----------



## kisarci (May 2, 2006)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

its been a while but just giving an update on whats going on.

so these new hardware ive gotten run awesome on my system. i do have random lock-ups but i figure its cuz of vista. These lock ups barely happen at all, once every few weeks.

Other than that, i dont think ill be upgrading my system for another few years which is a great thought, if it keeps running smooth.

Thanks again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: asus a8n sli deluxe - ballistix memory compatibility? bios? help~*

happy to hear you are happy with your upgrade :wink::wave:


enjoy


----------



## pgbuckethead (Jan 23, 2009)

hey guys.....i have one question....i have a motherboard which p4i45GV intel pentium 4 2.4ghtz........and my ram is currently 256mb DDR pc2700......can i put pc400 ram to my computer and then remove the pc2700 ram.....can pc400 ram work on my motherboard????


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

pgbuckethead said:


> hey guys.....i have one question....i have a motherboard which p4i45GV intel pentium 4 2.4ghtz........and my ram is currently 256mb DDR pc2700......can i put pc400 ram to my computer and then remove the pc2700 ram.....can pc400 ram work on my motherboard????


Welcome to TSF.

In the future please start you own thread rather than reviving a year old thread.

Unfortunately, your motherboard only supports DDR333 and DDR266. DDR400 might work due to backwards compatibility, but it would only running at DDR333 speed.


----------

